

Is anyone using Google Drive? What's the take? - webwanderings

It seems the buzz over Google Drive have disappeared. What is the take on it over Dropbox? I have yet to install the client to check what its all about.
======
sidcool
I am actively using Google Drive and I like it so far. It's faster than
Dropbox. The only issue Drive will face is that it's a bit late in the party.
Dropbox has the lion's share right now.

But Drive is amazingly fast (Web and Android) and allows editing and live
publishing etc. Best part is it's total integration with Google Docs.

I, by far, am very impressed with Google Drive and will continue to use it.

~~~
webwanderings
I have several Google accounts with documents spread out. So I have been
hesitating to start using the local client because I can't decide which
account to use (assuming Google doesn't allow multiple accounts sync up with
the locally installed client?)

